# Halloween Stores in MA



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey Guys and Gals

If you live in MA help me out Im trying to make a list of Halloween Store located in MA

I got Halloween Outlet in Worcester
and Iparty of Course

Halloween Costume World is Fitchburg
Mr. G's Party Center is Leominster
but thats it


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Well, iParty is only seasonal, so their stock is away now. There's also a few stores in my part of MA called "Itzaparty" who, I honestly think, has better stock than iParty.

Spencer's Gifts carries some decent stuff (but pricey) around Halloween.

In Plymouth, there's a place called the Family Kostume Kloset that sells/rents costumes as well as a few props here and there.

You're in Worcester? Fright Catalog is also in Worcester, and I believe they have a store setup there somewhere.

The problem is that there just aren't many year-round Halloween stores.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Halloween Outlet is FrightCatalog 
Halloween Outlet and Halloween Costume World are the only two places open year round for me


----------

